# Half Thai, American Born...Dual Citizenship Possible?



## StarvingSound

The thread name says it all, I can't think of anything I can add. I looked info up but the only thing I could find was somebody asking the same thing but UK born, which I'm sure is different.


----------



## UniReb

Yes it is possible to have dual citizenship, since my child has a combination of American, European Union, and Thai citizenship.


----------



## blue eyes

I can not answer the question exactly but...Our kid was born in the USA with a Thai mother and USA father.Has a USA and Thai birth certificate.A USA and Thai passport.So the question is.Is this dual citizenship?What happens when the kid is an adult?What if they live in Thailand for an extended time?How do you travel.As a Thai or a USA citizen?Or both?Some good questions,yes?


----------



## PhuketJim

Depends on alot and the age. Look at the PM of Thailand, he si British... No wonder we're in the Bog!


----------

